# Northern Irish or Southern r35 wanted



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Any Irish thinking of selling their r35 this year? Looking for 2009/2010 up to stage 4. The lower the miles and owners the better. Drop me a pm


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bump. Still looking.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bttt


----------

